# Air bag flashing then engine went dead



## yingsterv (May 29, 2015)

HELP!!!!

my 98 altima air bag is flashing and now its dead.......anyone had any clues? I know I saw a post regarding the reset of flashing airbag light but no one say their car is dead. need help!!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Improper charging can cause both of these to occur. I would have the battery and charging system tested.


----------

